# does working help anxiety



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

I havent worked for six years due to my SA does anyone find that working helps am thinking about doing some volunteer work but am scared of making the first step


----------



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

What kind of jobs does everyone do?


----------



## trevorgallo (May 16, 2017)

it depends what company are you working for or what kind of work you do.

i guess im lucky im working for a non profit organization that helps displaced people in times of natural disasters.

so in a sense, me thinking that im able to help those people in need makes me more secure of myself and that helps a lot with my anxiety issues.


----------



## Manage (Dec 31, 2015)

working makes my anxiety worse because im surrounded by people in general and all i want to do is just go home.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

working helps you stop thinking too much i guess. although i found that if i really dislike my job, its not helpful at all. you should give it a go if you like the work - after all, theres always the option to quit


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had similar issues with work (unemployment or spotty underemployment) and so have many, many people on this forum. You're definitely not alone in this. In fact, I even left school the first time due to my SA.

Working itself doesn't decrease or exacerbate anxiety, but mostly your thoughts about work. It does lessen the other stress of not having income or routine (or shame for some pple.) What's most important as you go back to work or volunteering, imo, is to be kind and compassionate to yourself, accept that you'll have anxiety and try not to beat yourself up. You're taking a brave and courageous step. Do your best to focus on your work and remind yourself why you're doing this everyday- to support yourself, to move towards independence, to feel productive, or helpful or whatever your personal reasons are. Remind yourself that* no matter what you'll be ok and you really are doing your best*. I really love ACT and mindfulness to gently create some distance from your anxiety provoking thoughts and maybe some CBT to gently shift them. One day at a time is all you have to do. One hour. One moment. Be kind to yourself and breathe. You'll be ok. And you can come back to the forum everyday after to get support if you need it. Looking forward to hearing about your journey! It's going to be ok.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe gradually over time. I work as a cashier and security officer.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My anxiety isn't any better at work. I work in a mall, and I hate malls.


----------



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the messages i guess that working can be a good distraction from SA i find i have way too much time on my hands am constantly overthinking and worrying about my future


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have actually found that working greatly helps my SA. i dropped out of school and was unemployed for years too because of it, but once i actually had to work to keep things running keeping a job became very important. it helps if you're in a job that requires social interaction.

for instance, i worked as a waitress and that really pushed me out of my shell. i wanted to keep my job and needed the money, so i worked harder to socialize more and please the diners. then i got into retail, and i earned a commission on stuff i sold. now i'm in a job where i'm not necessarily pushed to talk more, but management is super happy with me because i yak with customers all the time lol.

i do still have some symptoms of SA, and work is pretty draining, but i'm in a much better place now than i was two years ago. i've stopped having agoraphobia-like symptoms and have started wanting a social life. and it's much easier to talk with my coworkers. *repeat exposure* has been the best remedy in my case. because even if you mess up, you know you're gonna be fine from experience.


----------



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

wow thanks thats really encouraging to hear i dropped out of uni because of the SA and ive had one job since then, for the last five years ive been unemployed i feel like im sort of in limbo at the moment i wake up in the morning and feel that im letting myself down


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

In a way yes. I'm a fast food employee (probably one of the worst places to have SA). I do feel more comfortable interacting with strangers for brief periods of time, but if they want a one on one conversion for more than a minute I get anxious just like before. I still can't handle conversations.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

I used to work at as a cashier in a fast food restaurant and I think that it did help me, for the first month I was super anxious and wanted to leave a couple of times but I stayed and gradually I got more comfortable in the environment and even now I am not as afraid to talk with strangers or people in general like I was in the past. I used to be scared of applying for job now, I still feel a bit anxious but it is mush better than before


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

What did you do 6 years ago? Were you around people all day and how did you feel? Did not working for 6 years make your SA worse?

Personally, no, working does not lessen my anxiety at all. I've been around people the majority of my life (kindergarten, school, work) and my SA only keeps getting worse as a consequence of this continuous exposure. But that's because my SA is rational.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

It forces me to socialize with people for better or worse, so I'd say yes.


----------



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

I worked as a waitress six years ago now i am more isolated and dont have much interaction with people i think that my SA is worse now


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It might help you be less avoidant but not necessarily less anxious


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Being around people every day does help with my anxiety somewhat ie social situations aren't as daunting, but in general work stresses me out a lot and worsens my insomnia.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@col13
Giving it a shot is the only way to find out if it'll help you. No amount of thinking about it will. It didn't work out for me, but I'm pleased to see others here manage or downright flourish at work. It's definitely worth the try. Good luck!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

with money, maybe. in general I would say no. especially when you have SA.


----------



## agaga (Jan 21, 2013)

col13 said:


> I worked as a waitress six years ago now i am more isolated and dont have much interaction with people i think that my SA is worse now


Must have been tough with SA! Working in an office is hard enough


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It probably depends on the nature of your anxiety, when it started and why. I didn't find work helpful and it made some things much worse.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

A little bit.


----------



## col13 (Apr 21, 2017)

How do you relax around people does anyone start getting shaky i get so tense that i cant relax


----------

